
Smartphone Photos in a Post-Truth Era - JetSpiegel
https://www.eetimes.com/smartphone-photos-in-a-post-truth-era/
======
a3n
> Making yourself look like an eight-year-old is amusing.

This was a little disturbing, since I'd just read the other HN story of a mom
posing as an 11 year old girl for predator hunting.

You could pose for the purposes of grooming also.

